# NH 1412 Discbine



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking into a nh 1412 discbine with flails. Wondering wat the hp requirements would be? Im still just running an oliver 1755, hoping to eventually get something closer to 100hp. Are these 1412s good machines? Thanks


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We run a 1411. Roll machine good machine. Except for the fail its the same. Durable


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

A guy I work with pulls one with a 7700 ford at about 85 pto hp and he said it will run 5th gear without any problems on rolling ground.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Im 86hp engine. Not sure what rated at pto i think its rated 86hp at pto aldo on tractor data... is that possible? I always thought it was less at the pto. Thanks


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

1755 is around 85 PTO. I would think you should be fine HP wise. Probably wont set any speed records, but with some of the odd shaped fields here in PA going 10 MPH isnt the best idea anyway...


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea i dont have any fields i can do 10mph in. I just want to be able to mow without plugging in my 2nd n 3rd cut and mow after dark with dew on it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this the 1412 at Gettysburg/Fairfield? I have it a quick look one day when I was there to look at hay.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

If I remember correctly, NH says 80 HP min, but I could be wrong. We tried a 1412 one time to see if we wanted to buy it and the only tractor we had available was our Ford 5000 (rated at 60 HP on the PTO... ours is probably a bit less due to age) and the mower made the tractor work, big time. At 85 or so horse, I think you will be OK, but you might not have much extra to play with.

We didn't get the 1412 we tried since there were some gearbox issues (didn't even make it through 2 acres before we started hearing/feeling vibrations).


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Is this the 1412 at Gettysburg/Fairfield? I have it a quick look one day when I was there to look at hay.


Yea ive been texting him back and forth. What was ur thoights


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Is this the 1412 at Gettysburg/Fairfield? I have it a quick look one day when I was there to look at hay.


Man, you sniff out all the equipment in the area....I will have to put you on a look out for a new to me discbine when I am ready....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Yea ive been texting him back and forth. What was ur thoights


It's not going to win any beauty contests which I'm sure you already know. I think it's a good situation to get an honest machine because he's no longer making hay instead of you buying something that you're unsure of the motives for it being sold. I will admit I didn't look it over extra closely because the price was higher when I was there and I didn't see any opportunity for me to make money. I left the hay there too, by the way.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

All the older tractors the stated HP was PTO HP. It's just in the last 10 years or so they started stating engine HP. More that likely a ploy to charge more for the tractor.


----------

